# Searching for Remote Medical Coding jobs



## umadevin

Hi, my name is Umadevi NAGESWARA RAO. I live in FRANCE now, but I was a Certified Professional Coder at Dell Systems in Chennai, INDIA.
                         Currently I am searching for a Remote Medical Coding position. Here I am posting my resume.
                         Have a look. If anyone interested, please let me know.

Thanks, 
Umadevi.


                                                          MY RESUME


Umadevi NAGESWARA RAO                                                         Born on December1985No. 52, avenue Jean Moulin                                                         25 years old
10600 La Chapelle-Saint-Luc, FRANCE                                          Married
Ph: (0033) 6-12-17-06-27
E-mail : uma1224@gmail.com


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE from June 2008 to October 2010:


Certified Professional Coder at DELL Systems No. A-9, 1st Main Road,
                                                  Ambattur Industrial Estate, Chennai-600 058, INDIA
                                                  Ph: 0091-44-4206-0328


Job Position: Medical Coding Executive accredited by the AAPC (American Academy of  
                      Professional Coder) which is affiliated to the AMA (American Medical
                      Association).

                   -     Process of transforming descriptions of medical diagnoses and procedures into
                          universal medical code numbers.

-	Working on diagnoses and procedures through transcriptions of the Doctor's 
       notes, laboratory results, radiologic results and other sources.

-	Working with crypted codes to keep confidential the Patient's medical record.


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE from October 2007 to June 2008:


Staff Nurse at APOLLO HOSPITALS (Joint Commission International accredited hospital)
                       No. 21, Greams Lane, Greams Road, Chennai-600 006, INDIA
                       Ph: 0091-44-2829-0200                         
                       E-mail: enquiry@apollohospitals.com

Job Position: Cardio Thoracic I.C.U. Staff Nurse:

-	Receiving patients from Operation Theater.
-	Immediate Post-operative Care.
-	Handling Ventilator, E.C.G Monitor, Central lines, Defebrilator, Chest Drains.
-	Cardiac monitoring and Post-operative care of patients following cardiac surgery (CABG, Valve Replecement Surgery, Corrections of Cardiac Defects)
-	Assess Patients status and notify Physicians about clinical changes.
-	Implement Patient care for upto 12 Patients per section.
-	Interact with various Departments regarding Patients care.
-	Collecting and sending appropriate specimens.
-	Checking vital parameters and administration of medications.
-	Assess dietary needs for Patients.
-	Maintain personal hygiene and comfort for Patients 





CLINICAL EXPERIENCE from 2003 to 2007:


Medical Surgical Nursing: Chennai Port Trust Hospitals; Malar Hospitals; Adayar Cancer
                                            Institute; Rigid Hospitals.

Medical Surgical Nursing speciality: Nichani Hospital (Nephrology); Prem's Eye Clinic; 
                                                            AVM Nerf (ENT); Chennai Port Trust Hopitals.

Psychiatric Nursing: Indian Institute of Mental Health.

Community Health Nursing: Urban-Dooming Kuppam; Rural-Sholavaram Health Post.

Pediatric Nursing: Child Trust Hospitals, C.S.I. Rainy Multi-speciality Hospital.

Obsterics and Gynaecology: C.S.I. Rainy Multi-speciality Hospital, A.J. Health Center.


ACADEMIC PROFILE:


2003 to 2007:B.Sc. Nursing: Mohamed Sathak A.J. College of Nursing, Chennai-600 001
                                               (Recognized by I.N.C, T.N. Nurses and Midwives Concil and 
                                               affiliated to Tamil Nadu Dr. M.G.R. University).

2001 to 2003: Higher Secondary: Corp. Girls Higher Secondary School, Chennai-600 011.

1991 to 2001: S.S.L.C: Government Girls High School, Arani-601 101.


EXTRA QUALIFICATIONS:


Languages known: English, 2 Indian languages (Tamil and Telugu) and notions of French.

M.S. Office: M.S. Word; M.S. Excel; Power Point; Internet Concepts.

Professional Singer: Learning Karnatic and Hindustani (Indian classical music).
                                 Won special prizes on T.V. programmes, “Indian Idol” like T.V. shows.
                                 Sang in albums, Indian Movies Motion Picture music.
                                 University programmes.


----------



## SyedNadeemA

Hi, this is syed Nadeem from india, could you please help me to get a job in France for medical coding as i have done with my CPC-H, my email id syed5460@gmail.com


----------



## riyaak184

are you all doing coding jobs in europe now?


----------

